# video for constructive form critique



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I've been back shooting for about 5 or 6 weeks now after a long (13 year) break. I decided to shoot some video of my form to help guide myself along, and I figured I'd post them and get some constructive opinions. It looks to me like my draw length might be a little long or I'm not keeping my front shoulder down.

Since a new bow isn't in the cards financially right now, I figured I should work to better my form.

Enjoy the videos of my antique bow! :teeth:
http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t174/bigheadbear/?action=view&current=sideshot0001.mp4
http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t174/bigheadbear/?action=view&current=closeshot.mp4
http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t174/bigheadbear/?action=view&current=frontshot.mp4

Thanks, Andy


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm no expert on form, but I do see 3 things you may want to change.

1. You are right... your draw length is too long. You're leaning back at full draw.

2. Your wrist sling is too tight. It should be loose so that it can't influence your bowhand at all. 

3. You are introducing torque by forcing your bowhand fingers open like that. 
You are also relaxing them slightly after reaching full draw... a big no-no. 
Your bowhand should be relaxed from the start and not move throughout the draw, shot and followthrough.

Other than that, it all looks very close to perfect to me. Good luck!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:the white shoe nailed it ...100% . bump for this guy....


----------



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I wasn't even paying attention to my bow hand. I wish this place was here 15 years ago, it's a great resource.

Andy


----------

